# MONARCH AIRLINES - cease trading



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

hubby on the way to Lisbon to pick up friends arriving from Birmingham
But I got a real shock when I check the flight!!!! CANCELLED 

As of October 2nd TODAY, Monarch cease trading 
https://monarch.caa.co.uk


----------



## zakooo (Jan 2, 2015)

yes, we were going to a wedding in the uk in december,we booked ryan air and they cancelled our flights so we rebooked monarch. well i give up.my son is in the canaries with monarch don't know how he will fare.our niece who is getting married has lost her honeymoon flights.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

zakooo said:


> yes, we were going to a wedding in the uk in december,we booked ryan air and they cancelled our flights so we rebooked monarch. well i give up.my son is in the canaries with monarch don't know how he will fare.our niece who is getting married has lost her honeymoon flights.


Sorry to hear of your problems. At least your son will be taken care of as the CAA are well prepared and are operating repatriation flights practically identical to the originals. Getting your money back for flights ex UK that will not operate now depends how you originally paid. There is some excellent advice on Martin Lewis' Money Saving Expert website here :

https://goo.gl/bAzi6u


----------



## Brexit.Refugee (Sep 10, 2017)

So, I suppose this leaves the field open for Ryanair, Easyjet & J2com to fight over the remaining short-haul business......
Or, is it a case of _last-airline-standing_ in current economic times? :tea:


----------

